# Rock 'n roll action in this Scherzo



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello!
There are some pieces that are irresistible for dancing. When I hear for example Sibelius' Valse Triste or Brahms' 4th movement of 2nd Piano Concerto I just must move my legs.
One of my dreams is to compose such a tune myself and here is my first attempt:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fscherzo-with-fugue-v2-improved-sound

Warning: It should be played loud but be cautious of your sensitive ears.

Comments of any kind are most welcome.
Which is your favorite classical dance tune?

Greetings


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That was composed using a computer program, right? Not real strings and such? I'd like to hear it performed with real instruments, but I like the melody, but the "fake" sounds make it tough to listen to for me.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Correct! Finale produced with Garritan Aria Player.
Thanks for your response.


----------

